# New Copperhead Pics!



## bbuckingham141 (Mar 14, 2010)

another one


----------



## bbuckingham141 (Mar 14, 2010)

another


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Bad ass!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

niiiiiice


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

looks great are you going to be up at the rally next month


----------



## bbuckingham141 (Mar 14, 2010)

i didnt know there was one, where and when. i'll definetly come up!


----------



## Gonefishin (Jan 10, 2010)

Very nice. I am sure you will enjoy it as much as I have mine.


----------



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks nice, I am sure you will love it. What options did you go with?


----------



## bbuckingham141 (Mar 14, 2010)

center console with grab bar, trim tabs, dry box, and a couple other things. Mel and everyone at Ankona did a great job on getting done for me. The boat is everything i thought it would be. With two ppl, the 25 hp and a three blade ss prop it runs 26 mph


----------

